# Betta Paradise



## nikkib197

I have a 5.5 gallon i have decided to set up for a betta, but i want to do this right. i have a 15 gallon HOB filter, a 5 gallon heater, the tank, and a hood. The hood holds 2 compact fluorescent bulbs each 10 watts. If i wanted to go with low light plants i have a T8 i could swap in. i also have a CO2 setup that i could use in there if necessary.

So i would like some advice or suggestions of what kind/colour of substrate, plants and decor i should get. (pics would be great) i would like a natural feel and i want the betta to be very happy. but something like this would be cool too: 









i have this ornament which could work with the style above:









I would like a white or very light coloured betta for the tank, cause they are my fav. if that would affect the gravel colour, etc. also do you think there would be room for a school of kuhlies or cories?

thanks:bigsmile:


----------



## djamm

I really like the look of your tank. I would be personally tempted to remove all the ornaments and let the vertical bamboo carry the aesthetic appeal. Very nice looking betta setup. We have two betta in our home. One in a a Fluval CHI 5 gallon with built in led lighting and filter and the other in a 3 gallon pico tope tank. Both tanks have filters, heaters, lights and get very regular water changes. In our Chi the betta also has the company of two aquatic frogs, he seems to be entertained by them.

Cheers


----------



## shaobo

I think the photo is not OP's tank, but something he/she would like to set up.


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol I think Ed's right that it's just what the OP is looking to do something similar....cool tank though


----------



## Keri

I'm not an "ornament" person - but I do feel that the right one in the right place can look awesome, as in the example used above. 

I love the depth the bamboo gives. I would probably pick a darker substrate, but still natural looking, something good to grow plants in like eco complete?


----------



## josephl

I'm not a plant expert so it's just my opinion but I would do black gravel and the bamboo. 

With the amount of lighting you have available at almost 4 watts per gallon and CO2, you could grow some awesome plants in there, especially the reds but that your betta would probably get hidden and how much trimming do you want to do, it will likely be a lot with CO2 and that much light. I think riccia floating on the surface would be cool too but might get sucked into your HOB

Maybe swap out for the lower light fixture and grow crypts and annubias, that will look good with the bamboo and its much easier maintenance


----------



## hgi

I'd go black gravel and use live bamboo, so the stocks are green, just make sure all the leaves are above the water line.


----------



## Pamela

I have 11 bamboo stalks in a 5.5 gallon Betta tank and I really like the look of it. I found that my bamboo doesn't tolerate bright light very well, so I don't have a light on the tank and the bamboo still grows like crazy. Your 15 gallon HOB filter might create too strong of a current in a 5.5 gallon for your Betta. I don't have a filter on my tank either. Make sure to post some photos of your tank when you're all done setting it up


----------



## nikkib197

josephl said:


> I'm not a plant expert so it's just my opinion but I would do black gravel and the bamboo.
> 
> With the amount of lighting you have available at almost 4 watts per gallon and CO2, you could grow some awesome plants in there, especially the reds but that your betta would probably get hidden and how much trimming do you want to do, it will likely be a lot with CO2 and that much light. I think riccia floating on the surface would be cool too but might get sucked into your HOB
> 
> Maybe swap out for the lower light fixture and grow crypts and annubias, that will look good with the bamboo and its much easier maintenance


I have never tried bright light plants, but I have always wanted too. But i don't know if i could keep up with the trimming. I do weekly maintance on my other tank, would this be enough to keep the tank trimmed. it probably depends on the plants.


----------



## nikkib197

Pamela said:


> I have 11 bamboo stalks in a 5.5 gallon Betta tank and I really like the look of it. I found that my bamboo doesn't tolerate bright light very well, so I don't have a light on the tank and the bamboo still grows like crazy. Your 15 gallon HOB filter might create too strong of a current in a 5.5 gallon for your Betta. I don't have a filter on my tank either. Make sure to post some photos of your tank when you're all done setting it up


The last time i had this tank set up i used live bamboo, i think i had about 5-7 stalks. im not sure i liked it too much. I had to have very deep gravel to hold my tall bamboo in place, or else they would just leen over against the sides or back of the tank. I wanted to use dried bamboo, but i could never figure out what to safely coat it with to prevent rotting, or where to find any.


----------



## nikkib197

Do you think it would be ok if i added a school of cories or kuhlies? how many?

what about other plants? Do bettas prefer any kind of plant? big leaves?


----------



## nikkib197

djamm said:


> I really like the look of your tank. I would be personally tempted to remove all the ornaments and let the vertical bamboo carry the aesthetic appeal. Very nice looking betta setup. We have two betta in our home. One in a a Fluval CHI 5 gallon with built in led lighting and filter and the other in a 3 gallon pico tope tank. Both tanks have filters, heaters, lights and get very regular water changes. In our Chi the betta also has the company of two aquatic frogs, he seems to be entertained by them.
> 
> Cheers


This isn't my tank.


----------



## roadrunner

nikkib197 said:


> Do you think it would be ok if i added a school of cories or kuhlies? how many?
> 
> what about other plants? Do bettas prefer any kind of plant? big leaves?


I know some bettas like to sleep between leaves, so maybe you could try find one. I was wondering what colour of betta you're planning to get. I had opaque white and he looked stunning with black gravel and dark red leaves and green plant. I could always easily spot him tugged in between leaves and have a good chuckle how cute he looked


----------



## nikkib197

roadrunner said:


> I know some bettas like to sleep between leaves, so maybe you could try find one. I was wondering what colour of betta you're planning to get. I had opaque white and he looked stunning with black gravel and dark red leaves and green plant. I could always easily spot him tugged in between leaves and have a good chuckle how cute he looked


I would like to get a white one or a very pale shade of something. the last one i had was a very very pale pink and he was beautiful.


----------



## nikkib197

i think i will go for dark gravel and some ludwiga, i have always wanted to try a red plant. maybe some cobomba too. 
and maybe some kind of carpeting plant. i was reading about riccia, and that it grows on rocks, etc very well to form a really good coverage. would this work?


----------



## firsttenor

Very cool!!!!!! I would put shrimp in that tank


----------



## bettagirl

shrimp and bettas might not work it all depends on the temperment of the betta. cories and bettas do go well to together.


----------

